# Cynotilapia Afra cobue color up



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)

Hey everyone.
Got 10 Afra cobue around 1,5 inch. 
Many of Them have yellow fins and yellow spots on the tail, those spots they get when they get bigger.
They are in a 60 gallon tank together with 20 other fish in 1-1,5 inches.

Hope you can help.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Can you post a picture of them? There are instructions at the top of the forum, on how to do so.


----------



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)

I cant get a good picture where you Can se the yellow spots and fins.
The biggest one on 1,5 inch have two yellow spots on Its anal tail. The top og Its backfin is yelloW. It also have som Black spots in Its head and on the tail (NOT the same spots as the yellow ones, nearly every Fish have those)

Many of the Afra cobues are looking like the one i above. 
Dont now If it is males starting to color up, or they all just look Like that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To get a picture you may have to net the fish and put him in a small container so he can't dart around and has to hold still. You can even cup your hand around behind him to trap him near the glass while you take the pic with the other hand.


----------



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)

Found a pic, dont know How to upload it. Help?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Click on the Posting Pics link in my signature for instructions.


----------



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you are asking if they are Cobue and should they be coloured up... it is hard to ID Cynotilapia with juvenile fish. Now you should see a male or two show signs of colouring up but they can be variable and turn it off and on like a light. Go from grey blue to blue black with mood, but they may be mostly greish blue at this point. The fish in the center of the pic may be a male.

If there are other fish in the tank that are larger or more dominant, the males may be hesitant to show any color. Color does build up over time to 3" but even then the barring can be turned on and off based on mood.


----------



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)

noki said:


> If you are asking if they are Cobue and should they be coloured up... it is hard to ID Cynotilapia with juvenile fish. Now you should see a male or two show signs of colouring up but they can be variable and turn it off and on like a light. Go from grey blue to blue black with mood, but they may be mostly greish blue at this point. The fish in the center of the pic may be a male.
> 
> If there are other fish in the tank that are larger or more dominant, the males may be hesitant to show any color. Color does build up over time to 3" but even then the barring can be turned on and off based on mood.


I now that the Fish on the picture is a Afra cobue. I only have Small Fish, 10 demasoni, 10 msobo and 10 Afra cobue.
There are 3-4 Pretty big afra cobues, wich sometimes get clear stripes on the side. As you said that the color Could switch on and off like a light, I am experiencing that with my demasoni males. I have around 3-4 which sometimes goes a little away in the background, and then gets full Color (very beautiful)

My question is just when they will start colouring more op? Is there a high chance that the big afra cobues ar males? The 3 biggest is twice as big as the smallest afra cobue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not expect cobue to color up in a tank with demasoni.


----------



## Marcusbj (May 6, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would not expect cobue to color up in a tank with demasoni.


The guy who sold me the fish, were having alle the three species as I have. And his afra cobues ar fully coloured up!


----------

